# Time stamp problem in User CP



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

There is a bug that has persisted for the past several weeks. Here's the symptom:

Often when I log onto User CP, the Thread/Thread Starter list includes highlighted threads that I have already read and to which no posts have been made since I read them. A highlighted thread signifies one that has been added to since you last visited the last page in the thread.

This problem is related to the time stamp associated with thread under the Last Post column. The time in the column is not the time on the same message in the thread. It is, instead sometime later, often in the future. For example, I just looked at a message that the User CP thread said was posted today at 7:43 PM. It said that at 7:42 PM. The message is actually stamped 3:31 PM in the thread.

This happens a lot. So much so that it makes the User CP list mostly useless. I've seen the same thing happen to the list that is returned by the New Posts selection, too.

Annoying to say the least.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

At the moment, all five messages in User CP are ones I've already read, yet they are highlighted. This includes ones where I made the most recent post.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

By "highlighted" I mean boldface type.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Al, I've noticed the same thing. It last happened to me on Saturday.


----------



## stefank (Dec 20, 2004)

I've noticed this too - I suspect that it is threads with polls attached, which get "bumped" when somebody votes, even though no new post is made. Has anyone noticed exceptions to that?


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll note that and pass it along. I think we're on the berge of upgrading our software, which *should* alleviate some bugs that we've been having lately.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

stefank said:


> I've noticed this too - I suspect that it is threads with polls attached, which get "bumped" when somebody votes, even though no new post is made. Has anyone noticed exceptions to that?


Yes. It happens to non-poll threads.


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm bumping this.

When I search for new posts, I'm getting a lot of old threads. I inadvertantly bumped a 3 year old thread tonight. That was 3 hours ago and right now that thread shows that the last post was made by me at 12:30 AM but when you go in it says the accurate post time of 9:15.

For some reason a lot of dead threads, especially polls, are getting bumped up to the top.


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Hmm... suddenly, for me, ALL threads are new threads. 

Yikes. Y'all realize how long it's gonna take me to read all of this?


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the same problem too! If you are able to read this. :laughing:


----------



## Honker (Dec 31, 2005)

Me too, half an hour later, I come back and New Posts = every post ever! Well 396!


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Posted this in another thread, and am copying it here.



Chris S said:


> I'm working on this as we speak. Hopefully I can get it fixed before I go to sleep (the poll problem kept me up pretty late last night, so I'm going to bed early tonight).
> 
> What should be happening is that you all are getting today's posts instead of just posts since you last logged in. You should still see a line break where the thread titles aren't bolded anymore and it should say something like "These threads still contain unread posts," or something similar.
> 
> Bear with us.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

From http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?p=728223



Chris S said:


> Okay, I tweaked something, and am heading to bed. I'll check this thread in the AM to see if anything has changed. Must sleep.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just checked my user CP 2 minutes ago. I'm being shown threads that haven't been touched since 1-29-07. There are about 20 threads that should not be seen in my user CP. It's no big deal really, I can just look at the date of the last post and use a little deductive reasoning to figure out that I've already read through that thread. 

Wayne and Garth haven't been messing with the forum setting have they?


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

For me, the first post (this is in my subscribed threads) is appearing as the first unread post. It's as though the cookie the forum sets to tell when I was last here is stuck in a time warp.

Thanks for working on this, though.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Darn.

I'm on my way out the door for today, won't be back until the wee hours of the morning. I'm doing sound for whatever flavor-of-the-month musical is coming to town.

I'll send Harri an email asking to send a support ticket the the vBulletin guys.


----------



## bari_sax_diva (May 2, 2003)

Hey... looks to me like it's fixed!

Chris S--you rock!


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Its happens a lot, but doesn't bother me.


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

bari_sax_diva said:


> Hey... looks to me like it's fixed!
> 
> Chris S--you rock!


Thank you, thank you... (bows gracefully)

Now that I've accepted your praise, I must tell you something.

Wasn't me. I was away from the comp pretty much all day. I think Harri changed something and then changed it back. But I'll take the blame too if I still get the kudos.


----------

